# The rat that picked me.



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Today I went to the markets and saw a lady with a few bins of rats. So I went over and to see them and I saw she had 4 hairless(I've been wanting one of these for a long time!) I thought "sweet! I'm gonna get a hairless!" They were so cute, but not too interested in me. I kept trying to hold and cuddle them and they just were not about it. Everytime I stuck my hand in the bin, this little brownish? rat came over and nibbled on me or climbed in my hand. I kept putting him down because I had my heart settled on a hairless! Finally, I gave up and held the little guy. He started rubbing his head into my hand and bruxing. So that was that. I gave up on the hairless(for now) and took this kid home. I like rats that are all black or hairless or agouti type. this guy is the opposite of what I would pick looks wise. But he picked me, so how could I say no? He slept/hung out in my lap the whole ride home. He seems like a big sleeper/cuddle bug. So everyone meet Rocco! (I might change his name, suggestions?)Not really related, but just my feelings at the moment: having a little rat again is making me miss wilder right now. Not that I am comparing them. Just small rat in my room makes me miss him. Small heart ache. Hopefully, I don't sound like a broken record yet!


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

oh he is sooo cute!!!


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

i like him he is almost hairless with the benifit of hair


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

my friend says he looks like a teddy bear and recamends teddy for a name


----------



## MeinTora (Mar 19, 2014)

He looks mink...what a cutie! Yes, sometimes it's better when the rat picks you, haha


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

He's a handsome little man. Will you have him fixed so he can be with your girls?


----------



## Lare (Jan 18, 2014)

Awwww, look at that face! Those dumbo ears make me melt. I think Rocco's a pretty cute name - I was actually considering it for my newbie earlier!


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Oh that face! He's adorable!


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Wow gotchea, he is GORGEOUS!! Oh my goodness!! <3 teddy sounds like a great name for a cuddly cutie bear like him 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I tell him you guys think he is cute. Haha but yes I plan to get him fixed so he can stay with my girls. I will have to pick between teddy and Rocco! I will see what my sister says. She really liked Hubert as a name. He has really thin hair. You can kind of see it in the photo. Is he a mink? That's good to know. Someone said he might be Burmese. This lady had every kind of rat I could think of. It was kind of nutty. Some lady came up super freaking out that we were playing with rats that didn't have their shots. Everyone was trying to tell her rats don't need shots, but she was not hearing it! Haha


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

Welcome Rocco! He sure seems to like you... and I do understand about still missing Wilder


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

What a cutie


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Thanks bob! Sometimes I feel I say it too much. So hopefully it's not annoying everyone. I still keep my window open and my shirt he used to sleep on in the window incase he ever wants to come back.Thank you dusty! He is a big sleeper. I might take him to the vet for a once over. just to make sure his is okay. Instead of exploring he just climbs in my lap and sleeps. Maybe he was only jumping in my hand to get away from all the other rats in the box! Haha


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

Oh he is SO cute! I love it when animals choose us instead of the other way around.


----------



## DLTurner (Sep 27, 2014)

I love when animals pick me! Seems like every time it happens is a time I can't get it though )= hoping the two baby girls I'm adopting from here love me like they had other options but chose me anyway =P


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Aw he's GORGEOUS!!! It's awesome when they pick us so happy for you. Welcome Rocco, I like the name  .....and no you don't irritate people. I feel the same sometimes, but those that want to read will and those that don't well... ....don't worry about it


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

What an absolute sweetheart!!!


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Just to add to what you wrote in the start of your thread...of course you miss Wilder, you had no closure. Even if you did it would be perfectly normal to miss him anyway. 

It's my momma's birthday on Wed the 8 October. She passed away on Valentines day this year so this is her first birthday without her. I've been crying for days. It's going to be so hard. I'm really not looking forward to it, but we're going to have a 'pink' milkshake in her honor. She loved strawberry milkshakes and I love the fact that at the age of 74 she still called them pink milkshakes. I also miss my boys that went on to the rainbow bridge this year and although I have my new babies and my other 3 older boys, the heartache when I think of the ones we've lost is still there. There is always that twinge and bittersweet memories when I think of all my losses. 

No one will think you're comparing if you say the new baby makes you think of Wilder. Of course they're not the same, but the thoughts are real and genuine and by mentioning how you feel you're being real and genuine. So like I said earlier if some people, which I doubt, are getting irritated by you saying it, feel sorry for them but don't apologize for being you.


----------



## LittleBird (Jun 22, 2014)

His little face is just precious! If he seems to sleep a lot and prefers to cuddle in your lap, it could be that he's just the quiet type and doesn't like a lot craziness. Of my four girls, I have one like that. She's always been just sorta shy and quiet and prefers to cuddle with me than run around being crazy with her sisters. That's just her personality and she's very sweet. He may be like that.


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Thank you everyone. Oddly, I had a Wilder scare the other day. My parents were working in the backyard and for some reason a roofrat came out mid day. My dog, well killed it... I wasn't home and my mom freaked! She thought it was him, and she went and threw away the body and promised my Dad not to tell me. I came home and she told me anyway, but was super trying to beat around the bush. I was freaking out like woman just tell me! I appreciate her trying to protect my feelings, but I am 20 something, I'm not 5. haha. So I checked what was left of this poor rat. It wasnt Wilder. Now I feel better that he really might be alive and just joined this pack that lives near by. 

Rocco, I think I will stick with Rocco for the name, and I fell asleep last night in my bed. I woke up at 2am panicking about where he was. He made a little bed out of a shirt I had on my bed. I ended up putting him away at that time, he isnt trained so I am not ready to full free range him yet... I will keep in mind that he might just be a lazy cuddly boy haha I've never had one like that before, so this is all new. 

Lovemyfurries, I am so sorry about your mother and your boys! It is so hard to miss the ones we loved. You are right about the bittersweet. One of my girls is getting old looking, walks a little funny, fur isnt as well kept. It is hard to see her slowing down...


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Well firstly thank God it wasn't Wilder. Sweet of your mom to try protect you like that...especially because you're older 

I love that you left his name Rocco and that he made a little bed on your bed! My boy sleeps with me in bed sometimes and when he becomes more active or needs the loo I put him back in his cage. 

Thanks for your words, means a lot. I miss her so so much

Sorry about your old girl, it's dreadful when we see them slowing down and getting bony and we know it's just a matter of time. So much heartache, but the joy and love they bring will always so amazing that we do it again and again.


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

We have new life and old life and death all around us. It was kind of crazy viewing it all in the same day! I keep saying I won't get more rats(and my dad keeps saying I can't. my parents live with me part time.) haha but I still keep ending up with more! I try to spend 24/7 with Rocco since he is alone until he gets neutered. It's really hard though because of the heat! I hate heat, and rats don't do too well. Even more because his hair is so thin. I keep getting scared he will get sunburned. I'm about to go buy one of those umbrella hats! Haha


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Ha ha, I dare you to ask if they come in ratty size. Ugh I also hate the heat. If Rocco is as laid back as you say maybe it'll be easy to keep him with you most of the time. How old must they again before neutering? I must also get my new babies done.


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Yea he is super easy to take around I just have to be a lot more careful with him. For example, I went to put up my hair and he just fell off my shoulder! I felt so bad. He doesn't hang on or move around to adjust to my body movements. Haha I'm hoping he will learn. Seeing as the lady had 100 or so rats I'm guess he didn't spend much time on shoulders learning body movements. Poor kid. Haha I will learn to adjust to his needs and hopefully he can learn mine a little better. My vet said he goes by size not age. Wilder was 3 months when I took him in and the v et said he was too little and to come back in a month or 2. But if they made little umbrella hats for rats I would die!!! Today I had to try and wash my ponies with Rocco, it was a mess! Hahha the worst job I've ever done! And I got mushy ratty poop in my hair! Haha it was so gross...


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

Awe so adorable The way he picked you you'll have an amazing bond.


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Haha wish I could have been a fly on the wall while you were trying to wash your ponies with Rocco. Sorry I know it's not funny but it is, if you know what I mean?


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

He's adorable!


----------



## FinnishChick (Sep 25, 2012)

Uh oh... It seems I have just died from the cuteness <3 It's great that he picked you. My new boy wasn't my choice look-wise, but when he was the only one who cuddled in my hands, I knew I had to take him...


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Ah we have the same stories with our boys! It's good to know I'm not alone. Haha


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

After hearing about Wilder leaving, this really makes me happy! Rocco is so cute  do you plan to take him everywhere like with Wilder? Or will he be at home more with your girls once he is neutered?


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

gotchea said:


> Yea he is super easy to take around I just have to be a lot more careful with him. For example, I went to put up my hair and he just fell off my shoulder! I felt so bad. He doesn't hang on or move around to adjust to my body movements. Haha I'm hoping he will learn. Seeing as the lady had 100 or so rats I'm guess he didn't spend much time on shoulders learning body movements. Poor kid. Haha I will learn to adjust to his needs and hopefully he can learn mine a little better. My vet said he goes by size not age. Wilder was 3 months when I took him in and the v et said he was too little and to come back in a month or 2. But if they made little umbrella hats for rats I would die!!! Today I had to try and wash my ponies with Rocco, it was a mess! Hahha the worst job I've ever done! And I got mushy ratty poop in my hair! Haha it was so gross...


Oh god, August fell off my shoulder once. I just about died. He will definitely learn to hold on after falling, trust me! Lol!


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

He will probably be in between how wilder was and the girls are. I get really nervous with the heat. He probably won't travel with me. I didn't want him being depressed without a rat buddy. So I let him meet the girls for a little bit the other day. At first he seemed super happy(maybe just Bc they are female and he thought he could mate with them?) the girls quickly showed him who's boss and he went and sulked in his little hut. Haha.Jessiferatu, I am glad to hear that. I'm kind of nervous that he just isn't made to hang out like that. He seems to like being carried.


----------

